# Depenguinator on XEN-based VPS?



## Ben (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,

I know that FreeBSD can be run as a XEN-guest.
I know that you can install FreeBSD remotely on a Linux-based dedicated Server using Depenguinator.

Has anybody ever tried to install FreeBSD on a XEN-based Linux-Guest?

As you can already guess I want to install FreeBSD on a Linux VPS which is virtualised using XEN.

Does anybody have infos about it?

Thanks for hints.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2010)

You can't virtualize an already virtualized guest.


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2010)

I dont think you understood what I want.

I have a VPS which is running Linux. I want to install FreeBSD instead but I my access is limited as the provider does not support FreeBSD. So I want to remove the Linux and install FreeBSD in the VPS.

The Linux-VPS is run by XEN. I dont want to run XEN inside the VPS.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2010)

If you're not getting support I would suggest moving to a provider that does support a FreeBSD VPS.


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a way to circumvent the problem but not an answer to my question


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2010)

Think about it. Sure it'll probably work but what if there's a problem? Is the provider going to fix it for you?


----------



## aragon (Sep 6, 2010)

Does the provider support Xen HVM?  If yes, no problem.  You'll probably just need to ask them to enable it on your VM and provide you with a FreeBSD installer.


----------

